# Going to Montana



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll be (my son and I) going to Montana sometime soon to haul a sawmill back. Was thinking in the next week to 3 weeks. Is now not a good time to go up north? Will be pulling a 38' goose neck. Plan is to drive straight through, load u, spin the night. Or spin the night, load, go down to Oklahoma, load some gates, then home. Looking for input from the Northern guys.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Andy, depends upon location.... eastern or western MT.....in Western MT, March and April are traditionally 2 of their heavier snowfall months.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Where in Montana?It's a huge state and it varies a lot.And the weather is highly variable in March.It could be 70 or you could have a snow storm.I've traveled across it on I-90 quite a few times in March and usually have to watch for snow sifting across the road causing Icey canditions.Temp is just right it sticks to roads causing slick spots.Always seems to be windy so that along with slick roads can be issue pulling trailer.A lot more road issues the higher elevation you get.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

When you hit Wyoming, if you're lucky, you're going to see some of the biggest snow fences in the world. If you're unlucky and can't see them, the roads are likely impassable. It only gets worse the farther North you go. If you're driving a diesel take an extra tank that you fill when you hit the real cold areas....There is a lot of distance between the truck stops which is where you'll have to get it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Watch the temp also,pretty common for southerners to come up here with straight #2 and gel up on the road.Shouldn't be issue in March but you never know.I'd check the weather and make sure you aren't driving in to a winter storm and plan trip accordingly.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Wilsall I think is how it's spelled. West of Billings


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Right now the roads from Cheyenne to Billings are fine. There isn't much snow down low. Just time the storms and make a run for it. The interstate has been mostly good, by my definition anyway. 
Make sure to run blended fuel when you get up here, and make sure that if you are going to shut it off overnight that your antifreeze is good to - 30. I would hate to see you freeze one up. The weather over the last month has been really moderate, but as stated above, the spring storms are the worst.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

A couple of things that some know and some learn the hard way. Don't use cruise control if the roads are slick, it can spin you out. Always run on the top half of the fuel tank up here if you can.
The chances of it being anywhere close to below zero are slim, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I presume you will head west on I-90 if so where will you get on it?Sioux Falls I-29 or farther west?


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I live near Belle Fourche, SD, not far from the state line with Montana. The bad weather has stayed mostly east of the Missouri river this winter. Even snow pack in the mountains is rather low. Mel


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I was thinking of hitting the roads in 2 weeks. BUT, My son got a baby coming in 4 weeks. (due April 7) That's kinda throwing a kink in the travel plans. Might just have to wait and see how that comes out.

I just know I gotta get this done before hay time.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What is the sawmill? New or used?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Weather is supposed to be really good for the next week. Jump on it.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

moose, it's used. PTO powered.. Lostin, can't got a bad fuel leak on the truck. I thought I fixed it today. Fired it up and now it pours. I wish there was a good diesel mechanic around here. And a parts store that knew something. Every line they showed me was wrong.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Planning on pulling out Monday morning. Roads should be all good now. Right? Should there be any concern for fuel gelling.

On a good note. Got a brand new grand daughter. 6 lb 12 oz. this past Sat. Seems so little. I'll call her Half Pint


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

AndyL said:


> Planning on pulling out Monday morning. Roads should be all good now. Right? Should there be any concern for fuel gelling.
> 
> On a good note. Got a brand new grand daughter. 6 lb 12 oz. this past Sat. Seems so little. I'll call her Half Pint


Congrats on the grand daughter. First one?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

The weather is less than ideal but the roads should be fine.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> Congrats on the grand daughter. First one?


Thanks Bonfire.. Second grand daughter. First baby from my son. This one is number six. But this 1 is living on my place a stones trow to the back. So she'll be spoiled rotten.



Lostin55 said:


> The weather is less than ideal but the roads should be fine.


As long as the roads are open. I know the weather is a mess. Got hay here ready to cut, and can do nothing about it. Gonna take a week of sun just to get in the fields. Can get the levees quicker but still need some dry weather.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations on Half Pint! Spoiled rotten is good, very good.

Shelia


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Much better weather today. Safe travels. 
Congrats btw.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AndyL said:


> Planning on pulling out Monday morning.


Motor easy Andy.....that is a far poke from the bayou.

Regards, Mike

.....after I typed the word bayou.....this song came to mind and I could not get it out of my head.....I could hear John screeching out the lyrics in 1969.....


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol good 1 Mike. Wish we could just take our time and enjoy the trip. With all the rain we might add a day or 2 to the trip. With the baby, my son will be wanting to get back.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Well if you are travelling that far, lol come up another long days drive for a visit. Ray


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Ray, I'd really like to do that, but. There always seems to be a, but. I'm gonna be pressed for time. Got a call yesterday from a guy who wants me to be at a pecan growers meeting Friday.

We're hoping to make it to Canada this fall for a bear hunt with the guys and gals that come here for gator hunt'n. Never know, might make it.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

5 days on the road and Grace from above, we made it home tonight. 5 days and 2 nights drive. The weather was great going up. Hail and heavy rain coming back.. It was a great trip without a hitch. Beautiful country. I/we wanna do it again for pleasure, without a 38' trailer tagging along. There was snow on the ground in Wy. My son and I figured why we were outta breath loading the saw mill. Not use to that air.

It was a great ride with new things to see. Hats off to you guys and gals that live there. I think.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Glad you made it safe and sound. You did pick a pretty decent time of year with things greening up.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Lostin.. The weather was really decent, Until we got just east of Sidney Ne.


----------

